# If you sold your TT today, what car would you buy?



## Merlin1 (Jun 8, 2018)

If you were to sell your TT today.
What car would you buy within your budget?
What car would you buy, money no object?

My choice within budget...8 year old Cayman
Money no object...Aston


----------



## katak (Jan 26, 2010)

Hey,

I would buy the new Alpine... If I could afford the extra price of 70k€ !


----------



## KenBarlow123 (Mar 6, 2018)

Celica GT4 ST205.

R34 Twin Turbo Nissan Skyline

Ken.


----------



## Gixxer123 (Oct 27, 2011)

I would buy a QS or mk2 rs

If money no object a mk1 with a 5 cylinder rs engine and an m3 to do the shopping in.


----------



## paradigital (Jun 26, 2018)

If I had the spare cash, an E46 M3 convertible, probably SMG.


----------



## chisharpe (May 27, 2017)

My next car will be c4 996.

Lottery win car

991 GT3 RS


----------



## HOGG (Mar 30, 2018)

paradigital said:


> If I had the spare cash, an E46 M3 convertible, probably SMG.


Manual coupe :roll:


----------



## McEnroe (Oct 7, 2016)

After 
Driving 2 recently- on a Supercar experience 
Nissan GT-R 
superb machines


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

If i sold my TT today;










I would buy a Jedi F1000;










If money was no object it would be one of these, with an active License to be on the grid;


----------



## Delta4 (Jun 19, 2015)

I fancy a m135i bmw and money no object Porsche gt3 ( 997.2 ) will do nicely


----------



## LesRSV (Jul 5, 2017)

Money no object-


----------



## TTaRSe (Aug 24, 2014)

Small budget....Maserati 4200 Spyder
Big budget.....Ferrari F50


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If staying with a sport coupe a Jag F type otherwise a Merc A class AMG 45.
Hoggy.


----------



## Terry63 (Apr 23, 2018)

If I sold tt ... E46 330 coupe
Lottery car E30 M3

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashfinlayson (Oct 26, 2013)

I had a late e90 330i for a little while, It was a dream car as a teenager onwards. Once I had one, I found it totally overrated.

I'll only sell the TTS when it becomes impractical with the little one, then I think it will be an S3 sportback. Lottery win would probably see the mrs Q3 replaced by a porsche macan. I think I'd still be quite happy driving around in an Audi S, even if I did have money burning a hole in my pocket. I would however have another wall full of collectible guitars


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Nothing in the price range of my RS even comes close to it, so at the minute wouldnt sell  A realistic choice will prob be the mk3 TTRS when the prices drop some more :lol:

Money no object would be Mclaren P1


----------



## RockKramer (Feb 15, 2012)

Sold my TTS


Bought 981 Cayman S




Money no object... Mclaren 600 LT


----------



## Allspeed (Oct 7, 2016)

Being realistic on my budget. Probably a 370z


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

If money was no restriction a McLaren, next down the list R8 V10 , but be honest I'm more than happy with with my factory standard TTRS.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, If I stayed with a coupe it would be the new Toyota Supra, otherwise Merc A series AMG45.
Hoggy.


----------



## WaynoTTV6 (Apr 9, 2015)

Well, if money was no object, then without question - Agera R.... Always loved Koenigsegg's

Awesome looking, and an engine to match.

Or....Lambo Murci SV Roadster in Orange & Black

Realistically, I'd probably end up with another bike, if my TT went. Yamaha MT10 is catching my eye right this moment.

I'd still keep my Focus RS Mk1 too. Can't ever see me parting with that car. Had her too long.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

dont get the " if you sold your TT " and the " if money was no option " ,,, dont think my TT runs to that type of money ,,, however . direct swap ( and nearly was ) 2008 + Merc 350 slk , cheap as chips .
otherwise Audi R8 
and a fully modded ( stretch, lift , etc etc ) Jeep Wrangler for the shopping run


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

After over 30 years of driving sporty cars I'm thinking maybe its time for a change and go for something a bit off the wall.
How about a Suzuki Jimny or maybe the new VW T-Roc convertible.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, If I stayed with a coupe it would be the new Toyota Supra, otherwise Merc A series AMG45.
> Hoggy.


have you won the pools ?????????????


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

ZephyR2 said:


> After over 30 years of driving sporty cars I'm thinking maybe its time for a change and go for something a bit off the wall.
> How about a Suzuki Jimny or maybe the new VW T-Roc convertible.


i thinking you should have a word with the vet ,,


----------



## FNChaos (Nov 30, 2016)

If I sold my TTS today, my next car would likely be a Cayman S. 
If money were no object, a Ford GT.


----------



## TiAvant (Feb 26, 2019)

looking more seriously at a Cadillac ATS-V ... would be my first american car.

Cayman Gt4 also looking very tempting.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Oh my, this really isn't easy because there are so many toys to choose from!

One of my thoughts before I bought the TTS was to go for the newest, nicest, highest spec 330i I could find. My 130i LE was such an awesome bit of kit. The response and character have been lost in turbo-charging, and the extra weight of the F2x cars doesn't help either. I decided not to because of the famous Valvetronic/Vanos issues these can have and I ideally wanted something newer, but otherwise the N52 engine is a masterpiece! Oh, and manual please. Delicious gearbox.

For me, I really don't think the TT has any real direct competition at comparable money. I chose it because I wanted a more comfortable, faster, and shapely place to be than a euro-box, but with as much practicality as possible. Unlike the Cayman, having one large space after dropping the rear seats down is an asset I will use fairly often. There's just nothing else out there. This is also the precursor to an EV, but there's just nothing out there without scaling the dizzy heights of the Taycan that excites me. So boring as the answer is, I'd replace the TT(S) with another one, maybe the TTRS for a bit more of a giggle!

Money no object? That's easy: Ferrari GTC4Lusso for the road, BAC Mono for trackdays, and a Kawasaki Ninja H2SX SE+ for real fun in the sun!


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

NickG said:


> If money was no object it would be one of these, with an active License to be on the grid;
> 
> View attachment 1


My mum's partner used to drive an Integra in BTCC 2008. Darren Turner made contact with him and sent him to the wall. Will have to snap a photo of the steering wheel.


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

SamDorey said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > If money was no object it would be one of these, with an active License to be on the grid;
> ...


Looks worse in person.


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Given the situation... one of these.


----------



## SamDorey (Dec 31, 2016)

Toshiba said:


> Given the situation... one of these.


I've had the movie 'Bubble boy' stuck in my head from the beginning. :lol:


----------

